# Historical Prices for DRI Points



## TEA CIE (Mar 27, 2015)

I think it would be interesting to collect the prices people actually paid for their DRI points over the year. This list would include how many points purchased at what price per point, what is the month/year, which collection, and the tier level if a member of the "CLUB". Maybe something like this already exists? If not is there a way to put an Excel table here for people to enter their data?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's the start of a Google docs spreadsheet that anyone should be able to edit. Log out of Google Docs if you want your entry to be anonymous.

DRI Purchases


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2015)

while not specific to points, every property in the TUG database has a "price history" tab for all resales and rentals both posted on TUG...or entered manually into the price history tab itself.

all are more than welcome to enter the data from that google spreadsheet if you like to the appropriate resorts on TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 27, 2015)

for example heres the list for powhatan plantation

http://tug2.com/ResortPriceHistory.aspx?Diamond+Resorts+-+Historic+Powhatan+Resort&ID=10114


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 27, 2015)

*Help!*



artringwald said:


> Here's the start of a Google docs spreadsheet that anyone should be able to edit. Log out of Google Docs if you want your entry to be anonymous.
> 
> DRI Purchases



Art, you are fast. Thanks so much for starting the list. I can open it and see the content but just can't enter data from my mobile a Samsung S4.  Does it require something else or needs a laptop?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Art, you are fast. Thanks so much for starting the list. I can open it and see the content but just can't enter data from my mobile a Samsung S4.  Does it require something else or needs a laptop?



It's odd, but the Google Chrome browser on my Android phone cannot modify a Google Docs spreadsheet. However, any of the three browsers on my Windows PC were able to do so.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 28, 2015)

You can edit on an Android phone, but you have to download the Google Sheets app from the Play Store:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.docs.editors.sheets

Again, you'd have to log out of Google if you want it to be anonymous.


----------

